# Too much light?



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

Lights on all day and night. bad?


----------



## jah maan (Jan 20, 2004)

oh thats bad .....plants need day and night dont do that ....


----------



## Pterogho (Feb 8, 2004)

During the lighted period plants photosynthezise and obtain nutrients, during the dark hours they go the other way round, taking in O2 and discharge waste-products.
It's the same with humans. We have approx. 12 hours taking in what we need and approx. 12 hours resting period where we bring our food to use and discharge what's left.
Imagine you'd had a healthy appetite but no metabolism. It gotta hurt at some point.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

thanx a bunch!









you guys are great!


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

yea you need to simulate the day and night thingy


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

get a timer for your lights. walmart tell those in hardware section


----------



## velli004 (Feb 4, 2004)

ya u need day and light so ur plant will live longer mind day cuz i leave the light on to much


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

i was thinking about getting a timer so i don't have to turn on the lights my self plus sometime i forget to turn on the lights.


----------

